# التَّقديســات الثلاثـــــة Trisagion



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2011)

*





التقديسات الثلاثة Trisagion

وهى تُسمى أيضاً  Tersanctus أى التسبيح المثلث التَّقديس , وهو تسبيح السيرافيم " قدوس , قدوس , قدوس رب الصباؤوت .." . ويعنى بها أيضاً ترنيمة " قدوس الله , قدوس القوى , قدوس الذى لايموت ... " .

إن تسبحة الثلاثة تقديسات مقتبسة من الثلاثة تقديسات التى وردت فى سفر إشعياء النبى (ص 6 ) , كما وردت أيضاً فى مزمور (41 : 3) بحسب الترجمة السبعينية , وأيضاً فى سفر إشعياء ( 9 : 5) فى عبارة " الله القوى " ثم أخيراً فى مزمور (98).

+ ولقد قبلت جميع الكنائس هذه الثلاثة تقديات كصلاة طقسيَّة , وهى تتخلل معظم الصَّلوات الليتورجيَّة والخدمات الكنسيَّة فى الطقوس الشرقية , وتتصدَّر صلوات السَّواعى فى الكنيستين السِّريانيَّة والبيزنطيَّة .
وهذه الصلاة تصليها الكنيسة القبطية بعد المزامير فى ساعتين من سواعى الصلاة , وهما باكر والنوم . كما تُصلى أيضاًُ فى رفع بخور عشيَّة وباكر قبل الذكصولوجيَّات , وفى كل قدَّاس قبل أوشيَّة (صلاة) الإنجيل المقدَّس .

لذلك فهى تُعتبر إحدى السِّمات التى تميز العبادة الأرثوذكسية وهى ترتل بوقار فى جميع اليتورجيات الشرقية قبل قراءة الإنجيل     
باستثناء بعض الأعياد الكبيرة فى بعض الطقوس , فبينما تأتى فى الطقس البيزنطى قبل القراءات باستثناء الأعياد الكبرى.

وهى تحتل مكاناً واضحاً فى يوم الجمعة العظيمة حين تُرتل أمام أيقونة الصلبوت فى الطقس البيزنطى , والطقس الغالى (فرنسا ) , وطقس روما , كما تُقال أيضاً فى موكب الدَّفنة فى هذا اليوم فى الكنيسة اليونانية .

وقد أُحصيت هذه القطعة مع الترنيمات الكنسية فى القرن الخامس فى عهد الملك ثيؤدوسيوس الصغير ( 401 - 450 ) والبطريرك  بروكلس Proclus أسقف القسطنطينية ( 434 - 446) وتلميذ القديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم . وربما كان هذا التاريخ هو زمن دخولها فى الصلوات الليتورجية .

وفى سنة 471 م , أضاف بطرس فولر Fuller بطريرك أنطاكية عبارة " يا من صلب عنا " , فالإضافة فى أصلها سريانية . وقد عُرفت هذه العبارة فى الطقس السريانى بصلاة أو تسبحة نيقوديموس , إلا أنها لم تأخذ صبغتها العموميَّة حتى بداية القرن السابع.

وكان مجمع ترولو ( سنة 692) قد رفض هذه الزيادة فى قانونه رقم (81) . وهذا يُظهر لنا كيف شغلت هذه الإضافة الكنيسة حتى نهاية القرن السابع.
فلم تتنحى الكنائس الشرقية القديمة وهى الكنائس التى تؤمن بالطبيعة الواحدة فى شخص السيد المسيح عن هذه الإضافة التى وجدت فيها دفاعاً عن عقيدتها , ضد تعاليم نسطور الهرطوقى بطريرك القسطنطينية الذى علَّم بأنه لا يجوز أن نقول الله صُلب ومات , بل كان المصلوب إنساناً بحتاً !.

فكانت هذه الإضافة تأكيداً على أن المصلوب هو الإله المتجسِّد .
الذى لم ينفصل لاهوته قط عن ناسوته , لا قبل موت الصليب ولا بعده.

ثم أضاف الأقباط اقتداء بالإضافة السريانية " يا من وُلد من العذراء " , و " يا من قام من بين الأموات وصعد إلى السموات"
 فصارت الثلاثة تقديسات موجَّهة إلى أقنوم الابن فقط فى أراعها الأولى . ضداً لنسطور المبتدع الذى قال أيضاً " إن العذراء لم تلد إلهاً متجسداً , لكنها ولدت إنساناً بحتاً حلَّ عليه الإله عند عماده فى الثلاثين من عمره ..." 

وهكذا صارت الترنيمة فى التقليد القبطى منسوبة إلى أقنوم الابن فقط , أما الكنيسة البيزنطية فتنسب هذه الترنيمة إلى الثلاثة أقانيم , فهى تعنى لديها : " قدوس الله (الآب) , قدوس القوى (الابن الذى غلب الموت وخلَّص الخليقة من عبودية المحال ) , قدوس الذى لا يموت ( الروح القدس ينبوع الحياة ) ارحمنا . أما الكنيسة الأرمينيَّة فتضيف الجملة الموافقة للمناسبة الكنسية.

ومن المهم أن نعرف أن التقليد اليهودى يعرف صلوات قريبة الشَّبه جداً من ترتيلة الثلاثة تقديسات مثل تفسير الترجوم اليهودى لإشعياء (6 : 3) " قدوس فى الأعالى ... قدوس على الأرض ... قدوس إلى دهر الدهور ".



عن معجم المُصطلحات الكنسَّية 
الجزء الأول 
*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (26 فبراير 2011)

موضوع روحى جميل

فلنتذكر دائماً أننا فى يد ذلك الإله الذى تجسَّد ، أى إتحد بجسد بشرى من أجل خلاصنا ، وصُلب جسدياً عنا ليفدى البشرية بذبيحة ناسوته الذى اللاهوت متحد به بدون إنفصال ، وقام بناسوته ليقيمنا معه

فهذه الترنيمة تعبر عن علاقتنا التمجيدية لذلك الإله الذى فعل كل ذلك من أجلنا ، وهو لم يزل الإله الغير متغير ، فإنه يغير ولا يتغير

وهذا مصدر فرحنا ورجائنا وتسبيحنا


----------



## mero_engel (26 فبراير 2011)

موضوع روحي رائع جداااااا
اشكرك يا عزيزي
تسلم ايدك يا ابو تربو


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2011)

جميل  يا ابو تربو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2011)

موضوع جميل 
ميرررسى على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> موضوع روحى جميل
> 
> فلنتذكر دائماً أننا فى يد ذلك الإله الذى تجسَّد ، أى إتحد بجسد بشرى من أجل خلاصنا ، وصُلب جسدياً عنا ليفدى البشرية بذبيحة ناسوته الذى اللاهوت متحد به بدون إنفصال ، وقام بناسوته ليقيمنا معه
> 
> ...


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> موضوع روحي رائع جداااااا
> اشكرك يا عزيزي
> تسلم ايدك يا ابو تربو


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  يا ابو تربو
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميرررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

